# Live Well, Laugh Often, Love Much



## Megz0912

Hi 
I*'*m thinking of getting a tattoo of "live well, laugh often, love much" and would like to see what it looks like in other languages-* I* have the* I*talian translation but anyother translations that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## ameana7

Hello Megz,

Welcome to the forums. In Turkish, you can say "İyi yaşa, çok gül, çok sev" or  "güzel yaşa, bol bol gül, çok sev". They have almost the same meaning, only the adjectives are different.

Hope you like it


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _Viva bem, ria bastante, ame muito_.


----------



## Billopoulos

A good way to say that in Greek:

Να ζεις καλα, να γελάς συχνά, να αγαπάς πολυ...


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: Живи хорошо, смейся часто, люби много.
Or: Живите хорошо, смейтесь часто, любите много (formal or plural). But the first variant is definitely better for a tattoo.


----------



## irene.acler

In Italian: vivi bene, ridi spesso, ama tanto/molto.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
良く生き、しばしば笑い、大いに愛せ。
yoku iki, shibashiba warai, ōini aise.
The adjectives _yoku_, _shibashiba_ and _ōini_ are not as great parallelism as the English originals.  I hope someone could come up with a better translation.


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch it would be:

_Leef goed, Lach vaak, Heb veel lief_

In French:

_Vis bien, Ris souvent, Aime beaucoup_


----------



## mcibor

In Polish, exact translation:
Żyj dobrze, śmiej się często, kochaj mocno

However better would be sth similar, but else:
*Kochaj*, *śmiej się* i *żyj  *- love, laugh & live


----------



## sonleia

In Spanish: *Vive bien, ríe a menudo, ama mucho*
In catalan: *Viu bé, riu sovint, estima molt*


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *Lev godt, le ofte, elsk mye*

Though I have to confess that the "love much" doesn't seem to work as well as in other languages.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Elä hyvin, naura usein, rakasta paljon*


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

achChii tarah jiyo, baar baar haso, zyaadaa pyaar karo.


----------



## karuna

*Latvian:
*It is better to use nouns in Latvian. _[Lai tev ir] bagāta dzīve, bieži smiekli un daudz mīlestības!_


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:生活愉快，笑口常开，多献爱心
sheng huo yu kuai, xiao kou chang kai, duo xian ai xin


----------



## Megz0912

Hi thanks everyone for you help its been great!!!


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> *Hindi/Urdu:*
> 
> achChii tarah jiyo, baar baar haso, zyaadaa pyaar karo.



What is it in Gujarati?

Thought yours is literal, I like mine better.

/khush rehna, aksar hasnaa, aur dil lagaakar pyaar karnaa/

It may be a deviation, but it has the same gist.  Literally, "stay happy, laugh often, and put your heart into loving".  

Su vichaar che?


----------



## Megz0912

Yeah i like the sound of that one- all of this reminds me of a fridge magnet i have "dance- like no one is watching, sing like no one is listening, love like youve never been hurt, live like its heaven on earth.
Does anyone have any other saying like these and translations?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

"Élj jól, nevess gyakran, nagyon szeress."

I don't know it that's a good translation.  Natives, anyone? Heeeelp! xD


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

"live well, laugh often, love much"
"trăieşte bine, distrează-te* des, iubeşte mult!"

*"distrează-te" doesn't actually mean "to laugh", it means "have fun!". "laugh" would be "râde" but I don't think it sounds very nice in combination with "des" (which means often).


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Živi dobro, smej se često, voli mnogo!
 Живи добро, смеј се често, воли много!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

No Spanish speaker yet?  Okay...

Less exotic but just as pretty:
"Vive bien, ríe a menudo, ama en abundancia" (Tú --> informal)

Also:
"Viva bien, ría con frecuencia, ame abundantemente" (Usted --> formal)

A menudo <=> Con frecuencia <=> Frecuentemente <=> Often.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:
live well - mabuting mabuhay or mabuhay na mabuti
laugh often - tumawa lagi(always)
love much - magmahal na marami(madami)


----------



## balistical

I want that tattoo too, but I was wondering if anyone knew the translation in Irish-Gaelic.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech (thoughtless translation):

Žij dobře, směj se často, miluj hodně.


----------

